# Missing Maggie--1 year today



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Where did a whole year go? I still miss her terribly, even though I now have 2 other pups. She was taken from me so suddenly from HS of the spleen. One minute she was fine, and the next she was gone.

She was the kindest, gentlest girl. I hope she is running free at bridge, racing after balls and blowing leaves.

I was wondering if anyone knows who does the amazing pictures of the goldens after they pass. I became a member of the forum after Maggie was gone, and having a photo like that would be so nice as a keepsake.

I miss you, Maggie May. You'll always be my girl.







[/IMG]


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's Sharlin ( Steve ). You could try messaging him. I'm sure he'd be glad to do a pic of Maggie. 

I'm so sorry .... these anniversaries of loss are so hard.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

She's was beautiful ... yes time so goes fast


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are so very hard for us to bear, but I am sure that there are many fallen leaves and balls for Maggie to chase with her friends at the bridge


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maggie was so beautiful! I know these anniversaries are so difficult, I'm so sorry! There have been so many losses in the past year to this terrible disease.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Reading these anniversary posts I realize this is going to be, the feeling of loss will never go away, time does not matter. Our Golden Bridge babies will stay forever in our hearts. Your Maggie was beautiful girl. And new puppies are so cute.
Run free sweet Maggie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Anniversaries are so hard, but I know Maggie is playing with Smooch and Snobear at the Bridge.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Peace and prayers to you.


----------

